# Another Website With



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.americaonwheels.com/


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I was just thinking of posting something asking which one of these review sites everyone prefers. this one looks nice. not as easy to use as some of the others.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I was just thinking of posting something asking which one of these review sites everyone prefers. this one looks nice. not as easy to use as some of the others.


I always start by looking at each state's camping association, then I check out Google or other sites once I've located a region...
Bob


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> http://www.americaonwheels.com/


First look out of the box, I see a serious error on location....

Sluggo

rvparkreviews.com

Not perfect by any means, but much easier to use


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Sluggo54 said:


> http://www.americaonwheels.com/


First look out of the box, I see a serious error on location....

Sluggo

rvparkreviews.com

Not perfect by any means, but much easier to use
[/quote]
First glance I noticed America On Wheels doesn't list State Parks, and RVParkReviews does. I just tried out Northern Idaho on both since we were just there. Your mileage may vary.

On Edit: I couldn't find forest service campgrounds in Oregon either.

Ed


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

.....hmmmm, I don't think it's intended as a replacement for rvparkreviews.com, just another set of feedback. I always like to get information from several sources......thanks Tawnya!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Wow! Quite an extensive list for rv parks in California








Thanks Tawnya


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Missed all top 10 of my favorite campgrounds....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Missed all top 10 of my favorite campgrounds....


And that's a good thing isn't it??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Crismon4 said:


> .....hmmmm, I don't think it's intended as a replacement for rvparkreviews.com, just another set of feedback. I always like to get information from several sources......thanks Tawnya!


Yep, just another source to add to you list! they all have something to offer


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Missed all top 10 of my favorite campgrounds....


And that's a good thing isn't it??








[/quote]

...good point.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Thank you. I love these types of sites.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks for the new resource....like to shop around anymore before I find some place to bring my TT too.....


----------

